# Post something that gets your mind off sa :)



## meowgirl (Aug 24, 2009)

what makes you happy? I like... shopping, I guess. Lol.


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

Almost any kind of exercise, it's a great stress reliever.


----------



## marenubium87 (Jan 11, 2009)

Nothing universally works for me, but playing the piano is pretty up there...


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Swimming always works for me.


----------



## Kelly065 (Aug 25, 2009)

My dog makes me happy! Well any dog makes me happy :boogie

Oh and eating while watching a good tv show is the best opcorn


----------



## TimeisAllAround (Aug 16, 2009)

Reading a good book usually works, as does watching a favorite TV show. The number one thing that is nearly fail-safe is listening to music and singing along obnoxiously.


----------



## JackONeill (May 27, 2009)

Working with computers, especially with Linux.
Watching any of my favourite tv shows, e. g. Stargate Sg-1.
Riding a bike. ( I don't have one at the moment  )
Reading a good book, e. g. The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy.


----------



## meowgirl (Aug 24, 2009)

Kelly065 said:


> My dog makes me happy! Well any dog makes me happy :boogie
> 
> Oh and eating while watching a good tv show is the best opcorn


you are sooo right dogs are awesome^_^ they are my favorite , even though i'm meowgirl. (something didn't sound quite right about barkgirl:b)

and speaking of shows, i forgot, family guy is pretty good at getting my mind off sa. sometimes it is kind of weird at times, but most of the time it just has me laughing:rofl

and hitchiker's guide to the galaxy is HILARIOUS:yay


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

the wilderness, listening to music, studying and learning.


----------



## IThinkIAmMe (Aug 18, 2009)

walking...power-walking really...I can't run anymore, but I can still go fast!
music
playing guitar


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

Video Games. Although I'm going to be staying away from them for the next couple of years...or at least will be trying to (school).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listening to music, playing video games and watching movies to name a few.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

excersizing.writing.singing.dancing


----------



## pubmix (Aug 28, 2009)

Talking to my brother on the phone (sometimes my parents), driving, and reddit!


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

music...drinking...sometimes talking to friends.


----------



## ntl (Apr 4, 2009)

walking, movies, reading, daydreams.


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

music, my 3 best friends, art & basketball


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

triathlons, listening to music, my part time job and the people there (including one person in particular :mushy), writing in my journal, watching funny TV shows/movies, visiting Florida, volunteering, shopping


----------



## guitargirl (Aug 31, 2009)

swimming and playing my guitar and singing. music always brightens up my mood.


----------



## outcast69 (Aug 23, 2009)

It funny so many people list playing guitar;I've been playing since I was a kid.It's really one of the few things that relaxes me.I go into a kind of zone.I wrote alot of songs over the years but,with the SA,I will not perform infront of anyone.I've had some people hear my music and ask but,I'm to embarrassed.Maybe,some day I'll do an open mic.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Chillin' in the back garden. 
And spending time with pets


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Car trips, my bunny, my birds, meditation.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Music, my niece and nephews (I can run around with them and play and do all kinds of stuff without sa bugging me in the slightest), or a good book.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

wearing clothes that i really love and knowing that i look great (then i don't mind people staring at me as much), muzik!!, nighttime, and exercise .


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

Cooking!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

> Children laughing. I automatically forget about everything else and start laughing with them even when I don't know what they're laughing about. They're just so good at it!
> Quiet times when it seems like no one else exists but me, and Earth.
> Flamenco.
> Blankets that just came out of the dryer...oh, they smell so nice, feel so soft and warm!
> A good stretch.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Drawing. Drawing for me. When I do it, I forget myself completely, my thoughts are wholly absorbed with what I am creating. I can even draw in public now, just a year ago I couldn't manage that. 

Music.
exercise.
baking. 
watching good comedy - I love anything funny.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

My girlfriend  
Movies/TV shows/Books
Walking
Kayaking
Games(World of Warcraft)


----------



## Anna (Sep 24, 2009)

reading
music
movies
laughing with someone


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

My boyfriend
Anime
Exercising
Eating...lol :b
Music


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Star Wars
Photography
Movies & Music


----------



## SADuser (Jul 9, 2009)

I took a 4 hour long walk through a hilly conservation park the other day. It was the greatest feeling I've felt for a while. Away from society, noise and money. The people I passed were happy aswell, and positively acknowleged me. They were there for the same reason I was. It felt right, and I'd definately recommend it.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

When I'm all alone by myself with nobody else around. You can't have social anxiety if there are no people around. By that logic, I'd love to have my own self-sufficient seastead someday.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

my music and my chinchilla, it's the simple things that make me feel good lol


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

Work.
During the 2 months that I was working last summer, I hardly got depressed. It kept my mind off anxiety with girls (even though a lot of my co-workers were girls). For some reason it completely changed my mindset.


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 26, 2009)

Zeddicus said:


> When I'm all alone by myself with nobody else around. You can't have social anxiety if there are no people around.


I think that's when I'm happiest too :yes. Listening to a really good song, shopping for clothes, playing video games, drawing, painting, reading a super amazing manga, taking a secluded walk, cooking, cleaning, decorating my room


----------



## Princesspoopla (Sep 24, 2009)

When I'm with my 2 friends, listening to music, going shopping with my friend, and being on the internet.


----------



## jacksondoug3 (Sep 26, 2009)

I like playing my guitar or doing homework. I know I'm in the minority with the homework but I love my major


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Data analysis.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Nature, Music, Movies, Bass Guitar


----------



## emofree (Sep 14, 2009)

texting my girlfriend on my celfone then doing work and chatting and posting here on SA


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

reading a good book is probably my favorite escape. especially scifi or psychological horror / ghost stories.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

ipod  , hanging out with friends, hobbies, not being alone, being active. Working on doing things by myself and gradually experiencing the anxiety instead of avoiding it.


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

Being with certain friends.
Photography.
Music.
Keeping Busy..


----------



## banjerbanjo (May 18, 2009)

Red Wine.


----------



## toffee (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

No kidding: I listen to this song and I instantly feel 75% better.

XD XD XD


----------



## IThinkIAmMe (Aug 18, 2009)

music, books, art/writing, *humor* (a love of laughter is all I have somedays)


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

Cuddling with my cat, getting a hug and listening to music seems to take my mind off everything for a bit.


----------



## Lovesick Loner (Oct 19, 2009)

Riding my bicycle, watching the Pittsburgh Steelers, and playing my musical instruments.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

a good stephen king book.

One thing i intend on doing now that i am a working man, is to collect all the stephen king books i know of from the local library.
I want to buy the whole 'dark tower' series; the library only has the first three episodes.


----------

